
New Zealand Passport Row After Paypal's Thiel Given Citizenship - bootload
http://www.france24.com/en/20170126-new-zealand-passport-row-after-paypals-thiel-given-citizenship
======
bootload
_" The government confirmed this week that German-born billionaire Thiel was
granted citizenship in June 2011, just two months after donating NZ$1.0
million (US$730,000) to an official Christchurch quake disaster fund. English
acknowledged Thiel did not meet the usual requirements -- living at least 70
percent of the previous five years in New Zealand -- but said he was granted
citizenship due to exceptional circumstances."_

New Zealanders are not stupid. There will be a backlash of sorts against,
'cash for citizenship', especially if the ^special deal^ is US favouritism of
sorts.

